# Spring Peeper in a mixed tank



## DendroMan420 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey guys i have a 50 gallon long vivarium and im keeping 3 dart frogs in there at the moment. Anyways i just got back from a trip up north and i found a spring peeper and brought it home today. Is there any harm in putting the spring peeper in the vivarium?


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

DendroMan420 said:


> Hey guys i have a 50 gallon long vivarium and im keeping 3 dart frogs in there at the moment. Anyways i just got back from a trip up north and i found a spring peeper and brought it home today. Is there any harm in putting the spring peeper in the vivarium?


I wouldn't risk it. It could be carrying disease or parasites.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Considering they both come from completely different parts of the world, they need different conditions to thrive. I wouldn't mix them. What kind of frogs do you have in the 50 gallon?


----------



## DendroMan420 (Jul 6, 2010)

I have 1 azereus and 2 leucs in the tank, i wont risk it though ill just release it. Is there any kind of small CB tree frog i could put in the vivarium that would be okay?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think your Azureus needs his own tank.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Releasing it sounds good. Be careful though so you do not introduce anything back into the wild that was from your tank, so hopefully it won't release pathogens. Also, I don't know the laws about releasing animals into the wild where you live, but when you said "from up north" I'm guessing you caught it far away from where you release it, you will want to be sure you aren't introducing any species/ subspecies that isn't already there naturally. Also, sorry to be a downer, but mixing species is not recommended and generally frowned upon. I won't go into specifics now, but do a search on "mixing species" or just "mixing" on here and read through some of the threads. 
Anyway, I don't know a whole lot about tree frogs, but I will say that a lot of the common tree frogs available would not be good choices. Many treefrogs for sale like red eyes, whites, green, grey, etc. need different humidity, temperature, and ventilation requirements that is usually just very hard to meet in a 50 gallon. I don't know if there are some smaller treefrog species that are naturally found in the rainforest with dart frogs that would need similar conditions and could live together, you would need to search here and find out. The other thing, which I don't know for sure because I don't know what your tank looks like, but a lot of treefrogs utilize more vertical space so if it is a standard aquarium you would probably want more height for the treefrogs and floorspace for the dart frogs in a larger tank if you were considering mixing.
Good luck and keep researching/ asking questions! 
Bryan


----------



## DendroMan420 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for your replies, I didnt go on a far trip, just 4 hours from where i live and we have spring peepers here too, i just never found one around here. Anyways I do my research on everything i need to know before i do it and i know that if you have a large enough tank then you can mix some species of dendrobates like leucomelas and azureus. So far ive been keeping them together for about 4 months and ive never had any problems. I know they can breed but i know alot of other people did the same thing and succeeded.


----------



## angry gary (Dec 9, 2009)

here we go!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

DendroMan420 said:


> Anyways I do my research on everything i need to know before i do it and i know that if you have a large enough tank then you can mix some species of dendrobates like leucomelas and azureus. So far ive been keeping them together for about 4 months and ive never had any problems. I know they can breed but i know alot of other people did the same thing and succeeded.


Did you read that you can mix them somewhere or hear about it from someone? I was at another frogger's house buying some frogs once, he was breaking down tanks and had nowhere to put extra frogs so he temporarily put a pair of azureus into a leucs tank, a 55 gallon. In just a few days, the female azureus was wrestling with the female leucs so much that he had to split them up and put the azureus in a shoebox container. I will also admit, many years ago, before I found Dendroboard and all of this info, I kept a 40 gallon long with a leuc, two azureus, and an auratus because "the pet store said they would be fine" and I did not have any information to prove me wrong. Well, within a month one azureus and the auratus was dead, this was after I saw some wrestling with the azureus but "the pet store said it was fine, they were probably mating." Well, I found Dendroboard, read all of the mixing threads, and separated mine. Now, years later, that azureus and leuc are breeding in their own tanks. I am just warning you because azureus (tinctorius) are very aggressive frogs, they will kill each other if they are the same sex. 
Mixed tanks are definitely possible, but not this type. There are some really good threads about this if you search for mixing. Hopefully I'm not coming off as harsh, I completely understand because it seems just about everybody new to this forum asks to mix species or morphs, but it is generally highly frowned upon here and some members here are very passionate about it. 
BTW, I'm guessing your frogs are not adults, so if they are young and you have only had them for four months, that's probably the reason you haven't seen any problems. They don't usually fight until they are mature. Just a heads up. 
Bryan


----------



## neudl (Oct 18, 2007)

Smells like a troll to me


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi Dendroman420!



Baltimore Bryan said:


> Did you read that you can mix them somewhere or hear about it from someone? I was at another frogger's house buying some frogs once, he was breaking down tanks and had nowhere to put extra frogs so he temporarily put a pair of azureus into a leucs tank, a 55 gallon. In just a few days, the female azureus was wrestling with the female leucs so much that he had to split them up and put the azureus in a shoebox container. I will also admit, many years ago, before I found Dendroboard and all of this info, I kept a 40 gallon long with a leuc, two azureus, and an auratus because "the pet store said they would be fine" and I did not have any information to prove me wrong. Well, within a month one azureus and the auratus was dead, this was after I saw some wrestling with the azureus but "the pet store said it was fine, they were probably mating." Well, I found Dendroboard, read all of the mixing threads, and separated mine. Now, years later, that azureus and leuc are breeding in their own tanks. I am just warning you because azureus (tinctorius) are very aggressive frogs, they will kill each other if they are the same sex.
> Mixed tanks are definitely possible, but not this type. There are some really good threads about this if you search for mixing. Hopefully I'm not coming off as harsh, I completely understand because it seems just about everybody new to this forum asks to mix species or morphs, but it is generally highly frowned upon here and some members here are very passionate about it.
> BTW, I'm guessing your frogs are not adults, so if they are young and you have only had them for four months, that's probably the reason you haven't seen any problems. They don't usually fight until they are mature. Just a heads up.
> Bryan


This is a good post and DendroMan420, I suggest that you read it over and take into account Bryan's experience with the exact frogs you are keeping. Do indeed search for other threads on "mixed tanks." This is a topic that always pops up here and is generally frowned upon by the most experience keepers for various reasons including the shear difficulty of making it work. Definitely not something to try out for a newcomer to the hobby, and quite frankly if you are asking questions about adding a Spring Peeper to the mix you are still new to this hobby. 

Education and knowledge are key, and we are all always learning and no matter how much we might think we know, there are always those who have more experience and are wiser for it. Luckily for us, many of those folks are here and are willing to share that knowledge with us. So take advantage of this forum and keep an open enough mind to question your own husbandry practices.


----------

